# Any reserve DP1/DP2 training that can be done outside of summer courses?



## nick_the_guy (11 Jan 2012)

Hi, I've been exploring reserve occupations that can accommodate working people who can't take summer courses due to work/lack of vacation. I'm not in a position where I can take 6 weeks off. It's either weekend training, modular training or changing/quitting jobs to make the reserves happen.

So far, I've only found two occupations that could accommodate a typical job (assuming schedules align):

- Armour Soldier (Weekend BMQ, SQ, DP1, DP2)
- Logistics Officer (Weekend BMQ, BTOP2, Modular CAP, DP1 DL + Modules)

I've nixed some trades such as cook, vehicle tech and med tech due to the need to take summer courses. 

Since information about training in the reserves is hard to come by (I'm working off the 2009 army individual training calendar plus this site), can anyone else recommend possible trades where DP1/DP2 can be accomplished outside of summer courses? Feedback on their experiences in taking the non-summer courses would be appreciated. Thanks!

(I wish I had known more about the reserves when I was a student!)


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jan 2012)

As far as I've seen, trades training is always done in the summer. Unless there's some radical change in the way reserves are trained, DP1/DP2 courses are run in the summers when they can concentrate staff at regional training areas and ensure a common standard of training.


----------



## AgentSmith (12 Jan 2012)

The only full time course I've done with the army was my DP1 (5 weeks in wonderful Meaford ) Though DP2 can be run on weekends, like mine was. I have heard of some weekend DP1 courses, but those are extremely rare and not too likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Jan 2012)

wouldn't SQ/BMQ-L be full time as well?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2012)

Combat Arms trades usually do not do BMQ-L, as their DP1 training covers everything from BMQ-L with more detail.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Combat Arms trades usually do not do BMQ-L, as their DP1 training covers everything from BMQ-L with more detail.



Incorrect, Some Cbt Arms do BMQ-L (SQ) as part of their trades training....Infantry comes to mind as one.....Cbt Eng do not.....as an example


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Incorrect, Some Cbt Arms do BMQ-L (SQ) as part of their trades training....Infantry comes to mind as one.....Cbt Eng do not.....as an example



Thanks for the clarification, there was only PRes Infantry in the same town when I was in the PRes so I had limited exposure.


----------



## AgentSmith (12 Jan 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> wouldn't SQ/BMQ-L be full time as well?



It depends on when you join. I joined up in September so I was able to get on a weekend BMQ and BMQ-L. The guys who were on the January BMQ had to go away for four weeks to do the full time BMQ-L in the summer, and then do their trade training. I heard that reserve Infantry DP1 will be combining BMQ-L but from what I know reserve Arty and Armd Recce units are doing BMQ-L as a separate course.


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Jan 2012)

BMQ typically done on weekends. In 31 Brigade they run one from Oct - Jan, and another from Jan - May. 10 weekends total.

BMQ-L is run on weekends from Jan - May, and as a 4 week Summer course. Typically if you were on BMQ in the Fall serial, you'll get loaded out for the BMQ-L running in Jan, and then DP1 over the Summer. Pers coming off their BMQ in May, can get loaded out for their BMQ-L, and DP1 over the Summer.

Alternately, if you can only take 4 weeks off in the Summer, you can load out on your BMQ-L, and do your DP1 the next Summer. Or in the case for some res trades....you may be allowed to do your DP1, and then load out for the next session of BMQ-L running on weekends the next Spring. ( I believe your Regt has to sign a waiver requiring BMQ-L be complete). Of course subject to scrutiny by Standards.


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Jan 2012)

Sorry before this moment I've never heard of a PRes weekend SQ/BMQ-L.  Also I did mine last summer with cbt eng, inf, and armored recce guys in meaford.  Almost right after course ended the inf and armored recce DP1 started in the same place,  the engy went off to gagetown to do theirs (I think) and I went down to kingston for a couple of months.  The only trade I know of off hand that does their trade training prior to SQ would be the medics.


----------



## nick_the_guy (12 Jan 2012)

I can't remember the unit but I recall once (only once) someone mentioned that SQ could also be done on weekends. That gave me some hope of making this work if I went the NCM route. If I joined, I would be shooting for a September intake (with application in ealry summer) precisely to capitalize on the weekend BMQ schedule.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2012)

nick_the_guy said:
			
		

> I can't remember the unit but I recall once (only once) someone mentioned that SQ could also be done on weekends. That gave me some hope of making this work if I went the NCM route. If I joined, I would be shooting for a September intake (with application in ealry summer) precisely to capitalize on the weekend BMQ schedule.



Your reserve career is going to be severely limited if you can't do summer courses. If you manage to get BMQ and BMQ-L done on weekends, you still have to do a DP1 course. The reserve unit isn't going to keep you around as a 3 year private with no DP1 course because you can't work summers.


----------



## nick_the_guy (13 Jan 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Your reserve career is going to be severely limited if you can't do summer courses. If you manage to get BMQ and BMQ-L done on weekends, you still have to do a DP1 course. The reserve unit isn't going to keep you around as a 3 year private with no DP1 course because you can't work summers.



Oh heck ya, I know. That's why I haven't joined the reserves, otherwise I would have joined about 2.5 years ago. I have been thinking of coordinating joining the reserves with a job change or going back to school to earn a graduate degree (maybe slip in CAP before rejoining the workforce). A risky strategy, given how inconsistent training schedules seem to be.


----------



## Ralph (26 Jan 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Your reserve career is going to be severely limited if you can't do summer courses. If you manage to get BMQ and BMQ-L done on weekends, you still have to do a DP1 course. The reserve unit isn't going to keep you around as a 3 year private with no DP1 course because you can't work summers.



No reserve unit is going to kick somebody out if they're unable to do their DP1 because of a civvy job. It's hard enough to get rid of someone who's on the NES list for never parading. Your career will be severely limited and you'll end up doing a whole bunch of GD on exercises, but if you keep showing up and show an interest in getting your trade course ASAP, they'll do what they can for you.


----------



## Hank V. (8 Apr 2017)

Necropost

Weapons Tech Land DP1 probably isn't available part time is it? Does anyone know?


----------

